# Recommend Resprayer - east London pls



## 3point2 (May 28, 2017)

Hi

I've had a bit of bad luck with my detailer who after polishing the car stick the old badges on with glue. The glue was showing around the badges that had been applied 'well wonky'!!!

I asked them to remove the badges and clean it up, so they removed the badges and damaged the paint!!!

Needless to say I've not paid them

They agreed it was their mistake and would pay for a spray job... the thing is I don't trust them so want to get someone competent to do the job well

Any help??

I live in hackney London

Thank you


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Don't know if they are still around but Jags bodyshop in Ilford were always well regarded. Not super cheap but did a lot of "scene" cars. Also a place in Barking that is supposed to be good as well is Sira Motors.


----------



## Le Smith (Apr 15, 2017)

3point2 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've had a bit of bad luck with my detailer who after polishing the car stick the old badges on with glue. The glue was showing around the badges that had been applied 'well wonky'!!!
> 
> ...


Kin idiots Hope your charging them for the Work required to rectify your Paint work.
For your info there's specific double sided tape for re applying your Badging Any Paint Motor Factors will have this 3M is the best.


----------

